# TCR Adv: Hitch mount recomendations



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

any issues with standard hitch mount racks concerning frame design


----------



## malex (Oct 5, 2009)

I use the Saris 4 bike rack in combination with the bike bar.... That way the carbon doesn't get rubbed....

Works great!


Mike


----------

